# Food vs food allergies



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There are some great articles at the great dane ladys site..... www.greatdanelady.com in regards to allergies, yeast. She is a very well respected canine nutritionist, former college prof, and breeder of great danes.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you sure it is food allergies and not environmental (pollen, grass, mites)? Cause I thought food allergies in goldens were actually quite rare.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What I do know is his skin is fine and his coat is great. His ears which have always been a problem are filled with yeast no mites are present.Also the fact that he has had a dramatic improvement with a switch of food tells me it is his diet and an allergy.However... I think I could do better with what I feed.

The Great Dane Lady site is really filled with good information.I know about yeast overgrowth that's why I started adding the live cultures.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh! The vet told me that grain allergies are not as common as an allergy to the base protein in the food.Or maybe the quality of the base protein.
My first golden I'm sure had allergies, but I wasn't as aware back then. Bella has no issues, and Hailey has chronic issues in her ears, but nothing like Jake.
Allergy testing is outrageously expensive, so I'm really looking at the quality of the food as a starting point and also adding in the important live cultures to help balance the intestinal tract.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Natural Balance and California Natural both have some good foods with limitted ingredients where you could eliminate some of the protein sources. Most Lamb and Rice formulas still have Chicken Fat or Natural Chicken Flavor in the ingredients list and if your dog happens to be allergic to that protein source. It could help to go with one of the above foods that eliminate that protein source. I'm switching to California Natural Lamb & Rice myself to eliminate the Chicken, just to see if I get a result.

My opinion of dog foods with Glucosamine and chondrotien in it, is it's just a marketing ploy. I don't believe they have a theraputic level of supplement in them, your much better off getting the supplement seperately and giving them a dosage that will benefit them.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Often in dogs that are allergic to common proteins like chicken or beef, a fish-based food can work. If you still have persistent allergy issues after a few months on a fish-based food, I'd check elsewhere besides proteins for the problem.

I think your vet is right about protein allergies, though. There's a lot of talk about grain allergies out there on the internet, but it may be the protein ones are more common.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Natural Balance and California Natural both have some good foods with limitted ingredients where you could eliminate some of the protein sources. Most Lamb and Rice formulas still have Chicken Fat or Natural Chicken Flavor in the ingredients list and if your dog happens to be allergic to that protein source. It could help to go with one of the above foods that eliminate that protein source. I'm switching to California Natural Lamb & Rice myself to eliminate the Chicken, just to see if I get a result.
> 
> My opinion of dog foods with Glucosamine and chondrotien in it, is it's just a marketing ploy. I don't believe they have a theraputic level of supplement in them, your much better off getting the supplement seperately and giving them a dosage that will benefit them.


You're right. The amount of glucosamine and chondroitin is minimal in foods.... not at all a therapeutic dose. Cosequin DS, Phycox, Run Free are just a couple of quality products for joint protection/ pain relief.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My recommendation is to have a thyroid panel run. These are often symptoms of the thyroid malfunctioning, and allergic reactions are because of an immune system deficiency.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakota had serious allergies and NES (Nasty Ear Syndrome) his first 5 years. He was on ProPlan Chicken/Rice.

I moved him to California Natural Lamb & Rice and within weeks everything cleared up and he hasn't had a case of NES in almost 5 years.

CN is a high quality, minimal-ingredient dog food that's really good for dogs with allergies.





Solas Goldens said:


> Hi All
> I would like to know for all of you that have Goldens with food allergies and yeast issues what are you feeding.Or maybe your dog is having chronic yeast and fungus in the ears or a chewing habit that is due to an allergy and you don't know it.
> 
> I recently had Jake to the vet.He has been chewing his feet and had chronic issues with his ears.The ear issue has been going on forever, but the foot chewing got to the point hat his feet started to swell.
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Knowing what Shadow is allergic to, food wise, has help us. The blood test in controversial, but the results were eye opening. While trying to figure out what foods might be good for him I tried DVP Duck and Sweet Potato. It didn't help much, but it wasn't awful. When the test results came back we found out he was borderline allergic to Duck! He's also borderline allergic to Rabbit. His allergies include, turkey, chicken, corn, and milk products. At the time I was giving him a vitamin suggested by the Vet. What did it include? Milk products! Shadow does best on the Lamb and Rice Formulas. The Fish Formulas do a number on his coat.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn is allergic to chicken. I had been feeding him Natural Balance Lamb and Rice, which he did quite well on. Just to mix things up, I switched to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream food, which he loves and doesn't seem to have any problems with, along he's got a serious case of fish breath You might want to look into a grain free food that doesn't use chicken as a protein source.....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My recommendation is to have a thyroid panel run. These are often symptoms of the thyroid malfunctioning, and allergic reactions are because of an immune system deficiency.


 
DING, DING, DING! We have a Winner! :dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-time for a full thyroid panel!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I had a thyroid done last year and everything was fine. I also agree that giving the glucosamine and chodroitin as a supplement makes more sense.
please keep those thoughts and suggestions coming in.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe I'll do the thyroid panel again. i guess it is possible for it to change since last year.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What's "fine"? Because low normal within the "canine parameter" is quite low for a Golden. If it is in the low normal range, I'd have Dr. Jean Dodds read the results.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input... I'll have to check out what the levels were I was just told they were normal.I will also have it repeated to see if anything has changed. Also point gold what do you feed?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Solas Goldens said:


> Thanks for the input... I'll have to check out what the levels were I was just told they were normal.I will also have it repeated to see if anything has changed. Also point gold what do you feed?


Pro Plan Performance, and Original Formula Chicken and Rice to the dogs not being shown.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been using Natural balance, taste of the wild and actual meat... I also rinse him and his ears with diluted ACV.... His ears are just about back to normal and his skin is following closely behind..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Send your entire profile to Dr. Dodds. Her website is Hemopet.
She made recommendations for Gunner's dose as he was a low normal for thyroid.


----------

